# CCW Puts and Takes



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

In VA we can't carry concealed in restaurants that serve alcohol. Both houses of the legislature passed a bill that would change this, but oour Democrat Gov. vetoed it and there was no override.

On the positive side, SC Senate has passed a bill to recognize VA CHPs - previously they have not. If finally enacted, this may save my wife from having to take the SC class and get a non-resident permit...too late for me.

Would love to see nationwide reciprocity.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

We have that restaurant rule here too, which I would love to see go away. It's redundant because we're not allowed to have any bit of a controlled substance in our system while carrying. 

On the plus side, we're moving back to FL, so I'll be able to carry in restaurants and the "No Guns" signs will mean nothing. I'll lose SC reciprocity, but the only time I'd be there is to drive up to MA, and I can't carry there anyway, so the guns are locked up at home,


----------



## Nozoki (Feb 1, 2008)

falshman70 said:


> On the positive side, SC Senate has passed a bill to recognize VA CHPs - previously they have not.


I was just telling my dad last night that I wished SC would reciprocate with us Virginians. I go down every year for my wife's annual family visit. Good news indeed.


----------

